# Whats Cooking ? Whats for dinner ?



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2022)

We used to have a cooking section on the forum a few years ago now. People were able to post recipes , tips , tricks etc. 

There was one particular thread on it called "whats for dinner" . Members posted daily or when they had time ,what was on the menu either last night or tonight. It could be the easiest meal (lets face it for those with horses we need quick and easy) & sometimes the menu was a little more complex/adventurous. 

With so many new members ,I thought it would be fun to see if this thread kicked off again 

We've decided who likes "Wine or Whiskey" , now whats everyone cooking to accompany our beverages ??

Please no Judgement , if you do not like what someones eating or you do not like a particular food ( no need to make a comment) , keep scrolling. 



HAPPY  COOKING


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2022)

We are using Blue Apron. It has introduced us to some spices and cooking techniques. My husband has never cooked, but he enjoys the precisely measured ingredients and timed directions in the recipes. As for clean up, he marvels at the amount of bowls and pans and claims it almost isn't worth it. My dear, cooking has ALWAYS been like this, you just never noticed before!
A technique I've learned is about roasting vegetables; I never knew they should be roasted at such a high temperature and for so long. As for spices, I think smoked paprika is one of the most "usable" ones. Most are too exotic for every day cooking.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 15, 2022)

Love this, Ryan! Tonight we’re going simple, venison burgers and oven baked potato ‘chips’….easy!

It is interesting to read about your experience with Blue Apron, Marsha. I’ve seen it advertised and have wondered about it.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 15, 2022)

I’ve gone vegetarian!! …. Mostly a whole food, plant based diet…. Almost vegan, but not.

My history….
A few years ago I was having stomach issues, so I HAD to go gluten free, not by choice. A couple of years ago we tried the Keto diet. Months in, I began to have stomach issues and was getting FAT. I said enough is enough!! I did some research and totally changed my diet. I eat mostly a whole food plant based diet.…almost vegan, but not. In theory you could actually be a junk food vegan, so that’s not good. So I eat a whole food plant based diet when I am home, but vegetarian when we go out to eat. It CRAZY because when we go out to eat, I can’t wait to get home and eat veggies again. I have never felt better in my life!! I have NEVER been this thin!! I FEEL GREAT!!

So my dinners and food will be mostly veggies 

Tonight for dinner I had refried beans, corn, and onion enchiladas. Sooooo gooood!! Of course a glass of wine… or 2 


ETA: Welcome back from vacay MaryFlora, hope you had a great time & we MISSED you!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 16, 2022)

My husband recently retired, so I get treated to crock pot chicken, beef, or pork twice a week. He also grills steaks on Saturday, my fav. So he cooks Monday, Friday, and Saturday. I cook Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday. Wednesday I'm home late, so no dinner for me and he's on his own. It's been really nice coming home to dinner already cooked. 
Kelly, I've got stomach issues also, but it's veggies that kill me! I can eat leafy veggies and potatoes. Small quantities and not everyday of others. I cut way back on gluten, but didn't have to completely eliminate it. Your enchiladas would have killed me ☠, but I do tostadas!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 16, 2022)

We had grilled salmon, quinoa and vegetables. Just picked the last cauliflower from our garden. 

My husband went fishing today so we might end up with fish again!


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 16, 2022)

My husband is the cook in our house. He loves to cook, me not much. I do the side dish and cleaning. 
Tonight is parmesan chicken, roasted vegggies & salad. 

Marsha, hubby just bought smoked paprika. We love it.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm glad y'all mentioned smoked paprika! I knew I was missing something from my space cabinet but couldn't remember what.



As I've been advancing my cooking skills since moving into the house (finally), these ate the three books I'm getting the most from.

Last night, we had rice steamed with chicken bouillon, a bit of Mrs. Dash Garlic & Herb and chopped tomatoes. Central American red beans done in the Instapot, with smashed garlic, 1/4 of a small onion, and a teaspoon of red curry paste.

Tonight, I'll turn those leftovers into casamiento (fry the rice in hot oil, then add the red beans, cook down until thickened). I'll serve that with oven-roasted BBQ short ribs and potato salad.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 16, 2022)

You folks better start setting an extra plate at the table! It all sounds delicious! 

We also enjoy stir fry and soup with lots of vegetables and enjoy experimenting with spices. This winter I experimented with Irish brown bread and that went well with soups and as morning toast. It is also a very easy bread to make. One recipe uses a bottle of Guiness and that one was made 4 times.  

HM and Dragon Hill… totally wonderful to have a cooking spouse! My hubby doesn’t cook often but is not fussy and is willing to try any new recipe. He does enjoy seasoning things and will do dishes!

Kelly and Dragon Hill you went through a lot figuring out your individual needs. It sounds like quite a journey too. 

Thank you, Kelly!  It was a fun time in Maryland with family!


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 16, 2022)

Silver City I like your cookbooks! I enjoy looking through cookbooks at thrift stores and garage sales and finding something old or interesting. It is especially fun to find the pages with spatters or handwritten notes.

Attached is my Mom’s copy of Joy of Cooking. The cake and cookie sections have a few spatters here and there.  It looks like she set a hot pan on the date bar page from the scorch marks…not sure if that was an editorial comment or the result of multitasking!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 16, 2022)

Tonight:
Roasted cubed potatoes with SMOKED PAPRIKA, dill, and nutritional yeast. Cooked at 400 degrees on parchment paper, no oil, didn’t toss them half way through cooking either. Dipping sauce was equal parts of maple syrup & dijon mustard.

I also made some hummus today.
1 can chick peas, undrained
1 can white northern beans, drained
3 tsp minced garlic
I just put it all in my Vitamix blender. Easy peasy.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 16, 2022)

Thanks for starting this thread, Ryan! Everything sounds delicious! Another way to connect with all you cool people who I admire and learn from! 

I am a real foodie! I loooove cooking. Also a fan of smoked paprika! and nutritional yeast powder. I also love sumac, sprinkled on everything for a tangy hit! I also love drizzling some molasses on anything i roast, towards the end of baking to add some caramelisation. 

Last night was date night, so no cooking! We went to a great rock’n’roll pizza dive in downtown Sydney... great pizza (not the usual Australian style which is a bit frankenstein) and really interesting beer list! including this one: $60!!! we didn’t order it but I did try the Stone Brewing. 

Tonight is salmon and rice bowl!


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2022)

simple tacos tonight. Really simple; ground brown, taco sauce, lettuce, tomatoes and cheese with flour tortillas. [Hubby has allergies, so they are very basic.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2022)

Blue Apron last night. Black bean and chicken tostados with chipotle paste and a salsa made of radishes, jalepenos, and tomatoes. Different, but pretty tasty. I might make the black bean paste again: white part of 2 green onions, 2 cloves garlic sauteed then add the can of beans with 1/2 C water and mash, then add sour cream.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 17, 2022)

We need a new emoji where the like button is: , except drooling...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 17, 2022)

Tonight was a new batch of red beans with a healthy dollop (well, for me, it was only a mounded teaspoon in a pound of dry beans ) of adobo chipotles added. Rice first fried, then added chppoed tomato and onion to finish cooking the regular way. Quick-fried a whole jalapeño and whole mini red, orange and yellow sweet peppers. Then used that oil to do up some thin sliced beef. Served with corn tortillas.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 19, 2022)

Tonight: Summer Salad
While the twisty pasta is hot I add: cucumber, bell peppers, feta, and lemon juice. Hubby also adds shrimp to his.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 20, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Ryan! Everything sounds delicious! Another way to connect with all you cool people who I admire and learn from! ❤
> 
> I am a real foodie! I loooove cooking. Also a fan of smoked paprika! and nutritional yeast powder. I also love sumac, sprinkled on everything for a tangy hit! I also love drizzling some molasses on anything i roast, towards the end of baking to add some caramelisation.
> 
> ...


Good for you for a date night.  Interesting for sure. I can't imagine that beer being a big seller.  I think it could be on their hidden menu list


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 20, 2022)

Last night, red beans, rice, fried Italian sausage.

Tonight, pinto beans (really simple--only onion, garlic and salt), rice, simple salsa of 1/2 jalapeño minced, onion diced, tomato diced, salt and fresh lime juice.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2022)

Avocado toast tonight with a corn salad: corn, lima beans, onions, lime juice, and cilantro. YUM


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 21, 2022)

Tonight I am making smoked trout and asparagus quiche with our hen’s eggs and shortcrust pastry!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Avocado toast tonight with a corn salad: corn, lima beans, onions, lime juice, and cilantro. YUM


We learned about adding lime juice with our Blue Apron recipes. Where has lime juice been all our lives?!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 21, 2022)

Yesterday, I forgot to mention fried chicken breast tenders.

Once I opened the bag, I found I'd cut them into nuggets!

I didn't think my spouse would eat them (he's VERY finicky) yet surprisingly he did. First time I've ever made them, so I hope I remember the recipe when I put it in my book!

Tonight is  'cause I'm feeling creepy and he said he'd be home .

(If you can't see my emotions, they're people shrugging.)


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 21, 2022)

To night was meatloaf, a mixed salad and sauteed veggies of zucchini, mushrooms, onion, bell peppers and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2022)

I roasted some potatoes and carrots using sesame oil instead of olive oil. I added some of my dried green chili and some smoked paprika. Got it a little too zesty, but still good.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 23, 2022)

Spaghetti and meatballs!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 23, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> To night was meatloaf…..



When I was a kid, i was a very picky eater, go figure  Well one night my parents made meatloaf and I refused to eat it so they made me sit at the table ALL night with my meatloaf as they ALL watched tv. Still didn’t eat it! ALL NIGHT!! The next morning they thought it would be a good idea to serve it to me for breakfast!  BREAKFAST!  Still didn’t eat it! So, needless to say I don’t like meatloaf to this day


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 24, 2022)

Tonight was last night’s leftover spaghetti and sauce rehashed into pasta bake with some nutmegged bechamel on top!


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 24, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I roasted some potatoes and carrots using sesame oil instead of olive oil. I added some of my dried green chili and some smoked paprika. Got it a little too zesty, but still good.


I’d like to hear a bit more about your fried green chili!


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 24, 2022)

Kelly said:


> When I was a kid, i was a very picky eater, go figure  Well one night my parents made meatloaf and I refused to eat it so they made me sit at the table ALL night with my meatloaf as they ALL watched tv. Still didn’t eat it! ALL NIGHT!! The next morning they thought it would be a good idea to serve it to me for breakfast!  BREAKFAST!  Still didn’t eat it! So, needless to say I don’t like meatloaf to this day


Oh Kelly, I would not eat it either and especially for not breakfast!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> I’d like to hear a bit more about your fried green chili!


I hope you meant dried green chili! It is Hatch green chili, roasted, and then I put it in my dehydrator. Then grind it in an herb grinder. My word! That is the terrible part. I have to wear a mask and safety glasses as it will burn my eyes out of their sockets. Also rubber gloves. But it's worth it. I put it in a jar that has a sprinkle lid and just add a dash or two to a dish.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 24, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I hope you meant dried green chili! It is Hatch green chili, roasted, and then I put it in my dehydrator. Then grind it in an herb grinder. My word! That is the terrible part. I have to wear a mask and safety glasses as it will burn my eyes out of their sockets. Also rubber gloves. But it's worth it. I put it in a jar that has a sprinkle lid and just add a dash or two to a dish.


Oh my goodness that sounds really intensely spicy!!!  Since having kids I’ve found I crave spicy food more than ever... It’s a rebellion against all that vanilla mild child friendly food! Although I’m grateful my kids are pretty eclectic! my soon 6 year old loves paté and pickles and my 2 year old loves pickled ginger, they’re open to trying new things.

I have a Szechuan salt that I make. Szechuan pepper toasted and ground with salt in the food processor. It’s so fragrant! Great on deep fried chicken wings or mushrooms.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2022)

We took Bob, my father-in-law, out for his 80th birthday! We went to Ketzlers, a German restaurant in Granbury. I had potato pancakes  they all got bratwurst.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2022)

I like potato pancakes. But I'm not a fan of German food. My relatives are from Bavaria and used to make their own bratwurst and liverwurst. I like the spice of Mexican food better; German food seems too bland. They did put carraway in the sauerkraut, which is a little flavorful. And I liked sour gravy, which was made with vinegar. jmho.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 25, 2022)

I’m feeling inspired by all the german food so tonight it is pork schnizlettes (it should be a word!!) with mushroom sauce, some kind of slaw and mash... though rösti is tempting too. Better get to it!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 26, 2022)

Tostadas! And hubby had fish tacos


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 27, 2022)

Tonight we went to a friends for dinner. they had made a yummy fish pie and a delicious salad with mixed leaves, nectarines and pine nuts! I brought dessert which was ... actually I’m not sure what to call it, I kinda made it up... A biscuity base of macadamia nut and corn flakes in the food processor with honey and melted butter... a chocolate cake batter made of hazelnut meal, melted chocolate, melted butter and beaten egg, then baked til cake cooked. Then make caramel mousse by whipping cream then folding in caramel. Spoon it on top of cooled cake top til it forms an oozey mountain! I sprinkled corn flakes on top for a bit of extra crunchy fun!! Turned out yum! I love making up random stuff like that!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 27, 2022)

That sounds amazing Kim!!


I ♥ roasted potatoes tonight


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2022)

We four sisters got together yesterday to celebrate March birthdays. One sister cannot have gluten so I made gluten free cupcakes with gluten free marshmallow frosting. I used carolina jasmine and pansies for decoration. Forgot to take a picture before we ate 4 of them, with the purple birthday candles. The cakes were not bad--for being gluten free.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

Our recent Blue Apron meal was quinoa and black bean enchiladas with pablano peppers. We have had that before and forgot that we didn't care for it. I'm just not a fan of quinoa.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 3, 2022)

Marsha, I really appreciate your use of flowers, particularly when anyone wants to use them as decor for edibles! I am including edible flowers in my cut-flower garden.

However, I had to verify some information as I posted. Here is a link to information on Carolina Jasmine, which is toxic.





Gelsemium sempervirens False Jasmine, Yellow Jessamine, Evening Trumpetflower, Carolina Jasmine PFAF Plant Database


Gelsemium sempervirens is an evergreen Climber growing to 3 m (9ft 10in) at a fast rate. See above for USDA hardiness. It is hardy to UK zone 9. It is in leaf all year, in flower from May to July. The species is hermaphrodite (has both male and female organs) and is pollinated by Insects...




pfaf.org





Pansy, on the other hand, comes HIGHLY recommended!








Which Flowers Are Edible?


Pansies are an easy to grow edible flower for winter. Flowers are more than just a colorful addition to your landscape. Flowers are an important food source for pollinators such as honeybees and some varieties are also edible to people. You can liven up your yard as well as your dinner plate by...




chatham.ces.ncsu.edu





You made some lovely cupcakes, and my business plan includes educating and encouraging about unexpected uses for our flowery friends. Just be cautious about what you use, and the resources you use to verify edibles.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 3, 2022)

As for dinner, I'm doing a roast pork butt (they were on sale) with a Cuban mojo sauce. The sauce is a citrus base of LOTS of garlic, orange, lime, cumin, oregano, salt and pepper. Recipe calls for an overnight marinade, I only had 3 hours available. It's baking now. 

I'll let everyone know how it turns out. I have red beans to serve it with and we'll see what other side(s) go along.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Marsha, I really appreciate your use of flowers, particularly when anyone wants to use them as decor for edibles! I am including edible flowers in my cut-flower garden.
> 
> However, I had to verify some information as I posted. Here is a link to information on Carolina Jasmine, which is toxic.
> 
> ...


Yes, that question came up as we were nibbling, about whether the jasmine was edible. We did not eat any, just pulled them out. No one was poisoned. When I have used jonquils, I wrap the stems in plastic wrap. Should have done that with the jasmine to be on the safe side. I knew pansies were safe as I have crystallized them in sugar before.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 3, 2022)

Crystallized in sugar! I'll have to hunt up the recipe for that.

Do they keep their color? How long will they keep? We still have a few blooming at school. I may harvest them before the bunnies come back through and chomp chomp chomping them.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 3, 2022)

Tacos, it's what for dinner tonight. flour tortillas bake in the over so the cheese is nice and melted


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 4, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Tacos, it's what for dinner tonight. flour tortillas bake in the over so the cheese is nice and melted


Our Blue Apron recipes call for the tortillas to be baked at 450 degrees. I never knew one could do that without the tortilla becoming brittle.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 4, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Our Blue Apron recipes call for the tortillas to be baked at 450 degrees. I never knew one could do that without the tortilla becoming brittle.


Did you use corn or flour tortillas? We use the flour. I've never tried baking with corn tortillas.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 4, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Did you use corn or flour tortillas? We use the flour. I've never tried baking with corn tortillas.


Flour for the blue apron.


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 5, 2022)

I love eating oxalis flowers (and leaves!). I could eat a bouquetfull!

Dinner was dukkah crusted whole roast chicken with tomato, cucumber and parsley salad, honey, yoghurt and tahini sauce (omg so yum!) and pide.

Enjoyed a lamb roast with roast feta, molasses and oregano with a vegetable korma and hot little roti breads in the pan the other night too! 

Now I’m packing all my pots and pans and food and everything and it might be mostly eating out for a while before we unpack everything on the other side!!

Interesting all the differences in cuisine... I think we definitely eat more asian influenced food in oz!


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 5, 2022)

I get so hungry reading this thread mmmm


----------



## Kelly (Apr 6, 2022)

I wonder what other flowers are edible besides pansies 

Breakfast: I am one of those people who can eat the same thing over and over again everyday… until I can’t  ive been having toast everyday for the past month or so and im toasted out. So this morning i made some breakfast tacos. Refried black beans, potato hash browns from the air fryer and guacamole.

I use corn tortillas. I find if I cook them on a skillet for a few minutes they toast up perfectly and don’t fall apart… much better than the microwave


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi Kelly,

Here is a link to an NC State Extension paper on edible flowers:








Choosing and Using Edible Flowers | NC State Extension Publications


Flowers have traditionally been used in many types of cooking: European, Asian, East Indian, Victorian English, and Middle Eastern. Early American settlers also used flowers as food. Today, there is a renewed interest in edible flowers for their taste, color, and fragrance. Many herbal flowers...



content.ces.ncsu.edu





Squash blossoms are commonly used. They're frequently stuffed, then fried and served as appetizers. There are also unexpected ones, like broccoli and artichoke flowers. The photos are clear and colorful, and the chart contains warnings about possible side effects.

As always, BE SURE OF THE IDENTITY BEFORE EATING!

As far as meals here, nothing special. Even tonight was just rice with red beans and an egg torte. Flavorful and simple.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 7, 2022)

Dinner tonight was rice with corn, green beans, onions and peas. Red beans seasoned with adobo chipotle peppers. Round steak with onions and mushrooms.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2022)

Left over kabobs today. We prefer tri tip, with onions, potatoes, and mushrooms. Squash, in season. This time I added sweet potatoes. Brush on olive oil/butter/garlic salt while it's on the grill. Almost better as leftovers!


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 10, 2022)

Y'all are making me really hungry over here!!  My Mom also loves to use smoked paprika too, although my dad doesn't like it, he will eat it. Another thing we have gotten onto is fresh cilantro on anything Mexican, adds great flavor!


----------



## Kelly (May 17, 2022)

I’m going to make tempeh and walnut tacos tonight, wish me luck


----------



## HersheyMint (May 18, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I’m going to make tempeh and walnut tacos tonight, wish me luck


Good luck! I'm sure it turned good


----------



## MaryFlora (May 18, 2022)

I hope your dinner turned out perfectly, Kelly! I had to look up your menu as both items were totally new to me! It sounds like tempeh is very versatile, how did you prepare it?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 18, 2022)

I've a friend who was recently diagnosed with diabetes. (The not-so-pleasant doctor walked through the door, stated "You should either be in a coma or dead." Handed her a prescription and walked out. The nurse came in and explained about the diabetes.)

Anyway, as I had gestational diabetes both times I was pregnant and my most recent A1C was at the maximum of normal, I've decided to join my friend in a major lifestyle change.

Would anyone here have some diabetic recipes to share? Even better, a cookbook with tasty recipes?

Yesterday was slow-cooker chicken legs sprinkled with 1 tablespoon Knoor chicken boullion and 2 teaspoons garlic and herb Mrs. Dash. I added 3/4 cup water, then cooked until hanging from bone.

Used the broth to make a roasted tomatillo salsa and served it with white rice and red beans.

Tonight, used leftover rice and beans to make casamiento. Leftover chicken pulled from bones and quick fried with tomato, onion and a teaspoon of adobo chilis for a bit of smokey kick.


----------



## Kelly (May 18, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> I hope your dinner turned out perfectly, Kelly! I had to look up your menu as both items were totally new to me! It sounds like tempeh is very versatile, how did you prepare it?



I put 1 package of tempeh and 1/2 cup of walnuts in the food processor until they broke up and were small in size.

Then I put them on the stove top and added about half a cup of veggie broth. Cooked it until done, which was an experiment for me…. I really wasn’t sure if it was done or not. Then added 1/4 cup salsa and about 1 TBSP taco seasoning, cooked until all the flavors were mixed well.

I used this filling as a replacement of taco meat. It turned out pretty good, hubby like it too. I will definitely make it again.


----------



## Kelly (May 18, 2022)

I’ll bite 



Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I've a friend who was recently diagnosed with diabetes. (The not-so-pleasant doctor walked through the door, stated "You should either be in a coma or dead." Handed her a prescription and walked out. The nurse came in and explained about the diabetes.)
> 
> Anyway, as I had gestational diabetes both times I was pregnant and my most recent A1C was at the maximum of normal, I've decided to join my friend in a major lifestyle change.
> 
> Would anyone here have some diabetic recipes to share? Even better, a cookbook with tasty recipes?



I think diabetes and most other diseases are reversible (in most cases). Changing one’s diet is extremely difficult and doesn’t happen overnight. Take my Dad for example. Heart disease, 2 open heart surgeries, I don’t know how many stents, diabetes, extremely over weight and all kinds of other fun stuff. He decided that his New Years resolution was to join me and go vegetarian. The week before January 1st he cleans out his fridge and pantry by eating the entire bag of corn dogs, probably 10 bags of chips, I don’t know how many hamburgers and French fries. Everytime I talked to him that week he was eating crap to get ready to become vegetarian. So January 1st he goes on his new diet! January 2nd he is back to eating corn dogs and crap.  Bad, bad, bad!

I have done a lot of research on food and healthy eating. I have become a HUGE believer in Dr. McDougall and his book the starch solution.

I also like Mary’s Minis for a quick easy start to this lifestyle:
Mary's Mini-McDougall Diet® - Dr. McDougall
(There is also a 30 day potato reset. I love potatoes!)

Dr.McDougall also has a ton of articles on diabetes if interested:








Reversing Diabetes - Dr. McDougall


How to reverse type-2 diabetes with a low-fat, whole food, starch-based diet and lifestyle following the McDougall Program.




www.drmcdougall.com





Dr. Greger is wonderful as well. He backs up everything he says with facts, science, and tests that have been done. I’ve read his 600 page book! It was a real eye opener. 








NutritionFacts.org | The Latest in Nutrition Related Research


The latest in nutrition related research delivered in easy to understand video segments brought to you by Michael Greger M.D. FACLM




nutritionfacts.org









Search







nutritionfacts.org





Healthy at 100 is a really good book too. And of course the website Forks over Knives is great with tons of recipes as well.





Forks Over Knives | Plant-Based Living | Official Website


Forks Over Knives empowers people to live healthier lives by changing the way the world understands nutrition. Find out more here.




www.forksoverknives.com





It is hard to change one’s lifestyle especially when eating out, but I personally will NEVER go back to the SAD, Standard American Diet, again! Good luck to you and your friend


----------



## kimbalina (May 19, 2022)

I loved your story about your dad pledging to go vegetarian, Kelly! i would love to go more vego! 

Yesterday I invented this tart… crackers and almond base then feta cheese, honey, oregano (some yoghurt and egg too). I served it warm with a squeeze of lemon juice! Yum!!


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 19, 2022)

Kelly, I agree most our modern diseases are caused by our modern diet and can be reversed, or controlled, by diet and lifestyle changes. Interesting information, I was wondering why I have lost a few pounds eating potatoes, sweet potatoes, rice. I'm not diabetic, but I've heard the "anything white turns to sugar" mantra for so long.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2022)

I miss my Weight Watchers meetings. Why would I go "virtual", telling the entire internet my diet ups and downs?? I'll be so glad when we can get a local group together again to meet in person. I have a goal weight, and right now I'm struggling at 2 pounds over. That doesn't sound like much, but it feels like a lot more! My spouse is more into comfort food, which is not good for me. It makes eating together challenging. We have a cod dish from Blue Apron tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes hubby should be HAPPY that he is eating ice cream but he is MAD that his mint chocolate chip isn’t green! 

Me?! I’m happy with a little amaretto!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 2, 2022)

Maybe in a former life he was a mini


----------



## kimbalina (Aug 2, 2022)

Did you make the ice cream, Kelly? I love making ice cream!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope kimbalina, I didn’t make the ice cream  it’s store bought 

This is how hubby does the dishes!…. He just covers them with a towel!


----------



## diamond c (Aug 12, 2022)

Supper tomorrow night is Dutch oven barbecue spare, with onions,bell peppers,and some bourbon to thin out the barbecue sauce.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2022)

I made some hot pepper jelly using pablano peppers from my garden. With cream cheese on Club crackers accompanying a glass of wine. Happy hour!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Oct 15, 2022)

Yummy  That sounds amazing!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2022)

My sister and i claim to have an aunt's banana bread recipe. The only difference seems to be ours has 1\2 cup brown sugar. Ours is much better. Rises higher and better texture. I do cream the butter and sugar and sift the flour and baking powder; maybe that makes a difference. The recipe says to just put all in a bowl and mix.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2022)

Hubby and I are celebrating our Thanksgiving tomorrow night with his parents. We are having: Mac-n-cheese, green bean with brussels sprout in a raspberry vinaigrette, stuffed bell peppers, and pumpkin pie… you know, the traditional vegetarian thanksgiving LOL LOL His parents aren’t even vegetarian!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 25, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Hubby and I are celebrating our Thanksgiving tomorrow night with his parents. We are having: Mac-n-cheese, green bean with brussels sprout in a raspberry vinaigrette, stuffed bell peppers, and pumpkin pie… you know, the traditional vegetarian thanksgiving LOL LOL His parents aren’t even vegetarian!


What is the stuffing in the bell peppers?
My sister joined us for Thanksgiving yesterday. Over dessert we started talking about bread pudding. She likes the kind that has a lemon sauce. I got out an old German cousin's recipe box and looked through it. There was a bread pudding recipe with lemon sauce, and a hand written note "good". She had an elementary grade education in a country school and always spelled phonetically. Fun to read her notes! (I dislike bread pudding, so sister was welcome to the recipe!)


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What is the stuffing in the bell peppers?




You know, the traditional vegetarian stuffed peppers with califlower rice, broccolI, asparagus saturated in a hoisin sauce  I also like to use a sweet chili pepper sauce sometimes but would be waaaaay too spicy for mommy in law.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2022)

Have to take cookies for an exchange. What cookie would a button collector like to make? Button cookies, of course. These are cranberry orange shortbread.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 4, 2022)

They look amazing!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2022)

What’s on y’all’s Christmas dinner menu?? It’s only one week away!!

Hubby will be making a lasagna… it is actually a block of cheese with a couple of lasagna noodles and red sauce  and dear mommy—in-law will be bringing a pumpkin pie  will also have a couple of appetizer, maybe some nice veggies to go with the lasagna.

What are y’all making??


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 20, 2022)

That sounds good, Kelly! A block of cheese sounds about perfect! 

Mashed potatoes here, honey roasted carrots, stuffing, vegetables, bars, (No, Kelly, not that kind of bar ), cookies, cake, and some kind of entree…..


----------



## Kelly (Dec 22, 2022)

Ok, I will tell y’all the secret to tamale sauce if you promise not to tell anyone else. First you buy already made tamales from HEB or Kroger (our local grocery stores). And all you have to make is the sauce, ohhhhhh the sauce! 

You mix a chili packet with a can of enchilada sauce! I know! How easy is that! Of course you can add ground turkey meat or hamburger meet or for me a meatless meat  …. then if hubby makes it, you would top with a couple of blocks of cheese. Soooooo gooooood!

Then I just discovered a Pace avocado salsa that we added sour cream to for our appetizer of chips and OMG! sooooo goooood!


----------



## Kelly (Wednesday at 7:43 PM)

Veggies over rice noodles in a Thai Peanut Sauce, Holy YUM! Hubby had shrimp on his.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Wednesday at 7:55 PM)

Can I come over? That looks amazing


----------



## Kelly (Wednesday at 8:01 PM)

Come on over! I’m just a short hop, skip, and jump from you!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Wednesday at 8:02 PM)

Yay!  I will be right there!


----------

